# DSL - Geschwindigkeit



## sigfra (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

in den Nachrichten kam heute ein Bericht, das die meisten angegeben DSL Geschwindigkeiten nicht der Tatsache entsprechen... 

Hier ist ein Test, mit dem ihr eure tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit messen könnt...

http://dsl-speedtest.computerbild.de/


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Bei mit passt es...ist bei DSL4000 auch nicht schwierig...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

@ Frank

Danke für den Link ... nun wissen wir wenigstens, dass wir die von der Telekom versprochene "Geschwindigkeit" auch erhalten ... wenn schon in unserem Dörfchen nur 768 kbit/s möglich sind.


----------



## Joachim (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Moin,

nachdem ja bei uns viele Jahre wegen des dollen Glasfasers kein DSL möglich war und die Telekom vor 1-2 Jahren wieder den Boden aufriß und neben das bestehende Glasfaserkabel ein neues Kupferkabel legte haben wir ja nun auch DSL. DSL 6000 und oh Freude - 621 kbyte im Download. Allso alles 

Wobei das nicht all zu viel aussagt, weil es immer davon abhängt welche Geschwindigkeit die Gegenstelle jeweils bietet und über welche Internetknotenpunkte die Daten laufen ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Willkommen im Club Joachim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch ich war ein Glasfaseropfer. Und dann von ISDN gleich auf 16.000  


Zum Test : Bei mir alles OK






Uwe


----------



## Dr.J (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Alles ok mit DSL 2000.


----------



## Petra (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Moin

So ist es bei mir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

OK,
und was solltest du haben ? DSL 3000 ? Denke schon, oder ?


Uwe


----------



## Frank (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Moin,

naja, ich würd mal sagen, für einen 4000er Anschluss nicht schlecht ...






Beim Test der Computerbild komme ich sogar auf folgende Ergebnisse:
Download: 7712 Kbit/s
Upload: 1005 Kbit/s

  1

*Aber   ich sollte lt. Vertrag 16.000 haben!!!*

  

Ich werde die nächsten Tage nochmal die Tests durchführen. 
Welchem Test sollte man denn nun eigentlich mehr Vertrauen schenken?
Beim Bild Test sind es immerhin schlappe 78% mehr ...  


Ich glaube, die sind mir da eine Erklärung schuldig und wenn die das nicht innerhalb eines Monats in den Griff bekommen dann ...


----------



## Olli.P (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Hi,

bei mir sah's gerade bei meier 16.000er so aus:





Aber ich hatte auch schon mal über 16.000 beim Download.... 

Und wie schon vorher geschrieben wurde, das ist alles auch ein bisserl abhängig von der  Tageszeit usw. . Also sollte man das immer mal wieder nachmessen..............  

Hier ist noch 'ne Testseite..........:smoki

Selbst bei allen drei Tests hintereinander, gibbet immer ein anderes Ergebnis.


----------



## herten04 (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Hallo.
Bei  T-Com:
Ihr MessergebnisGeschwindigkeit beim HerunterladenDownload14.926 Kbit/s
(1.866 Kbyte/s)Geschwindigkeit beim HochladenUpload1.052 Kbit/s
(132 Kbyte/s)Internet-AntwortzeitPingleider nicht
meßbar *) die gemessene Geschwindigkeit ist für Ihre Anschlussart perfekt! Sie haben den Speedtest offensichtlich sehr gewissenhaft durchgeführt. Wiederholen Sie den Test in regelmäßigen Abständen, um sicher zu gehen, dass auch in Zukunft mit Ihrem Anschluss alles in Ordnung ist.
Virenscanner lief aber weiter!!!(bin ja nicht blöd)


----------



## zoe (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*

Ihr MessergebnisGeschwindigkeit beim HerunterladenDownload57 Kbit/s
(7 Kbyte/s)Geschwindigkeit beim HochladenUpload18 Kbit/s
(2 Kbyte/s)Internet-AntwortzeitPingleider nicht
meßbar *)


bekomm ich jetzt nen Keks bitte


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*



			
				zoe schrieb:
			
		

> bekomm ich jetzt nen Keks bitte


 
warum denn das  , als Trost für die langsamste Verbindung  ?
na gut, hier ist der Keks.


----------



## zoe (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: DSL - Geschwindigkeit*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn das  , als Trost für die langsamste Verbindung  ?
> na gut, hier ist der Keks.




 
oh wie lieb von euch, klar für die langsamste Verbindung 

Sollte ein User mit weniger Geschwindigkeit hier posten    reiche ich die Kekse natürlich weiter. 

liebe Grüße
zoe


----------

